# Wanting to live and work in Canada



## hughessi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all, My partner and i are thinking of travelling to canada with mayby the option of staying any advice would be great. I'm 30 and unsure if i can still get a holiday work visa. I'm a plumber by trade and heard that may help??lane:lane:


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi

I'm not sure about Auxtralian passport holders, but certainly for the UK, f you are 30 now then you can apply for a Working Holiday Visa, as long as you apply before your 31st birthday. There is an allocation for this type of visa every and the next batch is due to be released in January. You should get in there as early as possible I'd say to be sure. You'd then need to be in the country before January 2012 and you have a year from the date you enter. You can work for any number employer for up to a year. I'm thinking of doing this myself and then hopefully get an employer to sponsor me for Temp Work Permit or Perm Residency.

In the UK it is managed by BUNAC.org, you'd have to find out yourself for Australia. It's a "Youth Mobility Visa", so search on google.

Hope that helps.
Jim


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi - go to Welcome Page | Page d'accueil - the web site will answer all your questions. You don't need top pay a 'immigration lawyer'!!!
As a trade you should be on the 'list' of occupations that Canada want. You can apply under BUNAC visa as you are under 31yrs but be quick!
Good luck

MandyB


----------

